# How's my form



## Justin (Aug 11, 2003)

Plan on doing some nuts and bolts coaching very soon, just want to throw this out there quick. This was last week, just dropped an inch in DL.. I feel like I'm standing a little straighter than this now and my elbow sits a touch lower.. I think.. But I don't have the ability to shoot and photo myself right now. Thanks guys
Thanks
Justin


----------



## aread (Dec 25, 2009)

Leaning back. DL may still be good, but the bent arm may be making you lean back. If you are going to shoot with a bent bow arm, you should shorten the DL on your bow more so you can stand up straight. It gives you more stable balance.

Bow shoulder is high. A bow shoulder that is solidly down is much more stable. Once you get your DL sorted out, you may also find that a lower release shoulder will be more stable and repeatable. When you are working on your release shoulder position, look for greater range of motion and leverage in pulling through your shot execution. 

Bow hand tension evidenced by your extended pinkie. I used to do that, but a coach asked me if I was going to have tea with the Queen.  Everybody in the class got a good laugh. I quit doing that then and there. It's surprising how any bow hand tension will result in less consistent accuracy. There are infinite levels of muscle engagement, but only one state of complete relaxation. It's impossible to duplicate the level of tension from shot to shot, and much easier to duplicate the same level of relaxation. This principle applies to many parts of your form.

Hope this helps,
Allen


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Having a picture with you facing towards the camera would be better. But on a rough guess I'll say your draw length is too short. Your bow arm is bent a good bit and your release arm armpit angle is really open. You need to be able to put your bow arm out straight, not locked but comfortable, and pull the string back. Stand up straight and let the string come to you. The way things are set right now, you'll find it won't come to your face probably if your bow arm is straight. Once the draw length on the bow is fixed then there's the d loop length that will work on your back half, release arm side, that can be fine tuned for you to shoot best.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2003)

Thanks guys! I will work on a straight arm and lower front shoulder. I will then get another pic, front and back. 
Thanks again
Justin


----------



## mike 66 (Jan 21, 2010)

RCR_III said:


> Having a picture with you facing towards the camera would be better. But on a rough guess I'll say your draw length is too short. Your bow arm is bent a good bit and your release arm armpit angle is really open. You need to be able to put your bow arm out straight, not locked but comfortable, and pull the string back. Stand up straight and let the string come to you. The way things are set right now, you'll find it won't come to your face probably if your bow arm is straight. Once the draw length on the bow is fixed then there's the d loop length that will work on your back half, release arm side, that can be fine tuned for you to shoot best.


dont see how you can even guess its to short.....in this pic...


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

Well, he's leaning back but that's a posture issue not a draw length issue. If he stands up straight he will still have a pretty good bend in his bow arm. Which if he groups best that way then that is good. But he would probably benefit by having a straighter bow arm. When he straightens his bow arm out it will start pulling the string forward on his face and probably not be long enough at that time. I'm guessing it will put the string around the front of his mouth at that point. Also, if you look at how high his release elbow is that's indicative of too short overall as well. Which this could be remedied with a longer d loop or possibly release length depending on how he is gripping it with his index finger on the trigger now. Also, the elbow being high up is causing his release side shoulder to be bunched up too. Once he un bunches his shoulders and straightens his bow arm out and gets his release arm/armpit angle correct, he will be too short for overall draw length. If he had a picture facing the camera it would be easier to tell that's why I was guessing this all by just seeing the picture above. But I'd be willing to bet on what I've said above because at one point I was in the same boat. And I've seen others that way as well.


----------



## RCR_III (Mar 19, 2011)

But hey if we get another picture of him from the front and I'm wrong, I'll be the first to admit it. I don't want to lead him down the wrong path. He mentioned he's thinking of working with Nuts&Bolts and if he does he'll get squared away no matter what. That's the goal here.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2003)

It's not as pretty as I'd like but here it is lol..sure feels better than it looks in a picture, I know I'm leaning badly. Just let me have it and I will work on fixing things! Thanks in advance guys, i do appreciate all input!


----------



## spedelbrock (Jun 18, 2013)

Dude behind you kinda creeps me out a little. Lol.


----------



## nuts&bolts (Mar 25, 2005)

Justin said:


> It's not as pretty as I'd like but here it is lol..sure feels better than it looks in a picture, I know I'm leaning badly. Just let me have it and I will work on fixing things! Thanks in advance guys, i do appreciate all input!


Use the door behind you.







IF you have no elbow troubles,
then,
PUSH the riser as FAR as you PHYSICALLY CAN, away from your face.

FULL, MAXIMUM extension,
like a the TOP of a PUSH UP.


----------



## Justin (Aug 11, 2003)

Lol, yes, I didn't even realize he was in there until after I posted it lol. I have league tonight so I can post that pic tonight after that. 
Thanks
Justin


----------

